# Bob Sikes?



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, I been reading forum but first time posting here.
I am about 3hour drive from this area and i go fishing once a month.
I keep hearing bob sikes, but which pier are you guys talking about?
Is the sikes the long pier by public pensacola beach? or is that bridge? or is that small pier by across from boat loading dock?
Everyone's talking about bob sikes so it must be local's secret hide out


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the bridge that crosses santa rosa sound to get on the beach. there is a bridge next to the bridge you drive on. and also the little pier next to it. but the bridge gets out to the deeper water.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Gulf breeze to the beach bridge


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

oh that little old broken bridge.. 
yeah i remember catching nothing but pinfish there...


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

using the pinfish,we caught a 34 inch red there wed. wonder if the spanish are still running there.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Fished there today.A FEW spanish,some reds,tons of mullet and the occasional croaker and trout.It was kinda dead.


----------

